# Axio Labs



## rOiD bOy (Sep 19, 2011)

I am hearing a lot of mixed reviews on there products what you guys think?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm running Testaplex E-250 at 1.5 ml 2x/week, and it feels correctly dosed to me.  I'm comparing it to the human grade Watson T-cyp I started the cycle with from my HRT prescription and it feels the same with equivalent doses.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 19, 2011)

regenerxxl?


----------



## BigBird (Sep 20, 2011)

Been running Axio's Trenaplex 1000 (Tren Ace).  Gear is legit.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 20, 2011)

rOiD bOy said:


> regenerxxl?



Yes!   got a good stockpile during their 40% off special, which is running again this week too.  Really fast shipping too.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 20, 2011)

ya man im trying to place. and the alert pay is saying they dont accept credit cards at this time.  wft on there site it says they do so i emailed them asking them what the issue was.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just used the bank wire method to move the funds out of my checking account into my alertpay account.  It takes about a week for it all to clear so you can make payment, but regen will let your order sit for that long before you pay with no problems so you can get in on the 40% off sale this week.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats whats up cuz i just did what they said to do in the email for credit card n visa denies them hahaha but ya i did a bank wire and the bank account so next time it be rite meow that my order ships. thx bro


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah I've used AP for another source and the CC option didn't work there either. You gotta set it up with your acct. which takes a day or two usually and then wait for the transfer which took almost a week for me


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 21, 2011)

current axio stuff is gtg if its not a fake.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 21, 2011)

SO FOR THE WIRE TRANSFER I HAVE TO GO TO MY BANK? I GAVE THEM MY ACC # RITE ON AP SHOULDNT THEY DO IT?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 21, 2011)

I did it online and I meant to type "bank transfer" not "bank wire" as the transfer is actually free to you.  It's just like writing an electronic check but it does take nearly a week to clear.


----------



## rOiD bOy (Sep 21, 2011)

so its in the process i dont have to go to bank n do shit cuz i filled out everything they wanted


----------



## HPPH (Oct 22, 2011)

Did anyone with axio gear notice it underfilled? I got some testplex-e and noticed it looked a bit low so I preloaded all my gear and barely got 7 and a half ml's. All 6 of them are filled to the same height. Who would do that?


----------



## deadlifter405 (Oct 22, 2011)

HPPH said:


> Did anyone with axio gear notice it underfilled? I got some testplex-e and noticed it looked a bit low so I preloaded all my gear and barely got 7 and a half ml's. All 6 of them are filled to the same height. Who would do that?



I've measured my testaplex-e vials at 9.5 ml's each.  Not bad, but definitely not a full 10 ml either.  All of mine are filled to that same height too.


----------



## fit4life (Oct 24, 2011)

recently got some equipoise(equiplex 200) i was wondering why it has an amber color all th eq i have used over the yrs was always clear?  Also when i input batch # it replies"no info found by your query" Whats up with that?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## FUZO (Oct 24, 2011)

Axio stuff is kick ass stuff


----------



## fit4life (Oct 24, 2011)

FUZO said:


> Axio stuff is kick ass stuff


Awesome  i heard it was great gear!  Just was curious why eq was an amber color and wished the batch # would work so i could see lab results, maybe the batch was not updated yet?


----------



## the_rock7 (Oct 25, 2011)

got the test-e 250 and the eq from them and was wonering if anybody was having any problems with soreness of the injection site for a couple of days after injecting. if so can anything be done to help  lesson the sting.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 25, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> I've measured my testaplex-e vials at 9.5 ml's each.  Not bad, but definitely not a full 10 ml either.  All of mine are filled to that same height too.




I'm surprised you even got 9.5ml considering they are Jew gears.


----------



## Crank (Oct 25, 2011)

ive always had goodluck w axio


----------



## caaraa (Oct 25, 2011)

wft on there site it says they do so i emailed them asking them what the issue was.


----------



## fit4life (Oct 25, 2011)

testfreak said:


> recently got some equipoise(equiplex 200) i was wondering why it has an amber color all th eq i have used over the yrs was always clear? Also when i input batch # TROV228 it replies"no info found by your query" Whats up with that? Thanks in advance.


seriously been running there suspension and dont feel shit, also how feel skeptical running equipoise thats golden brown for all i know it was not prepared right maybe over heated and lost potency, i am not a noobie at this and pist cant get check for authenticity or independent lab results. First time using them so really unsure about products being that they have a new operation going on now.


caaraa said:


> wft on there site it says they do so i emailed them asking them what the issue was.


i emailed them too! replied not updating data base until finish upgrading the labels and caps so what your going to send me your old possibly gear that cant be verified and no lab results? could be way underdosed etc. It is the blue label until your new products come in. Seriously i was under the impression i could at least check for authenticity and independent lab results. like i said cant feel shit from test suspension, been using gp eq and its good to go but was going to transition to Regenerxxl eq but the shit is amber color like tren, with no way to check potency or what it contains etc. Any feedback or expieriences with all thi would be appreciatted.


----------



## fit4life (Oct 25, 2011)

why is the equiplex (eq)fucking an amber color,cant even check indepedent lab results for that and test suspension which doesnt even hurt at all days after injection.  Regenerxxl said we could verify batch and independent lab tests, these are blue labelsl ike you see on site but are they gtg contain whats supposed too?


----------



## HPPH (Oct 25, 2011)

the_rock7 said:


> got the test-e 250 and the eq from them and was wonering if anybody was having any problems with soreness of the injection site for a couple of days after injecting. if so can anything be done to help  lesson the sting.



Not soreness, but intense, terrible knots that disable that muscle for 3 days. I took my last shot in the leg, was walking with a cane for 2 days. I'm thinking it's the ethanol they use, but I don't know.


----------



## HPPH (Oct 25, 2011)

testfreak said:


> Awesome  i heard it was great gear!  Just was curious why eq was an amber color and wished the batch # would work so i could see lab results, maybe the batch was not updated yet?



I got mine from an authorized seller and only one of my six bottles had a batch # they showed up on their site. The other five had a different # that hasn't shown yet. So I guess they could just be slow with that. I'd judge it by whether you bought from an authorized seller.


----------



## prop01 (Oct 25, 2011)

the_rock7 said:


> got the test-e 250 and the eq from them and was wonering if anybody was having any problems with soreness of the injection site for a couple of days after injecting. if so can anything be done to help lesson the sting.


 
I have used their Eq and Test E many times as well as other brands and have never had soreness due to the gear . I only pin in the glutes .


----------



## SFW (Oct 25, 2011)

They were my original source for my first couple of cycles in 08-09. Loved em, they always came through, albeit 3 wks after youre clicking the _confirm order_ button.

but i do believe the test was a tad underdosed. Either that or the tren was overdosed. Cause libido was an issue for a minute until i had switched gears. Their tabs and ancills are g2g as well.


----------



## the_rock7 (Oct 26, 2011)

hey prop01 i am having the same problems. i was wondering if boiling down the vival would  cut down on the aclchol content and help with the knots and muscle soreness.


----------



## markeemark85 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ive used there test p it was g2g..


----------



## prop01 (Oct 29, 2011)

the_rock7 said:


> hey prop01 i am having the same problems. i was wondering if boiling down the vival would cut down on the aclchol content and help with the knots and muscle soreness.


 
Hmmm ... I do not have a problem with pain from the gear mentioned . It might be the way you pin .

Someone else would have to chime in on whether you could boil down the alcohol content


----------



## lostsoul (Oct 30, 2011)

guys, I have a few experiences with Axio products and one is they rarely verify until your cycle is done, having forgot about it by then I never looked last time. I believe 2 bottles of 10 verified and both were EQ. I ran the number I had come end of cycle and it verified, and this was Test E. just like the shop the lab is slow too. very slow.


----------



## jasonh (Oct 30, 2011)

have used there test p at 100mg a day had no problems with it. Currently using there test E at 750mg a day no pip with it either due think its underdosed but definatly real. also running there npp at 450mg a week for 6 weeks now have had no noticable effects from it(with deca joints felt great thought id get same results with npp but no)  i have been very happy with there service and communication prices good also. been on cycle to long maybe thats why npp no working. time to drop to my trt dose dammit!


----------



## twinning (Nov 7, 2011)

testfreak said:


> seriously been running there suspension and dont feel shit, also how feel skeptical running equipoise thats golden brown for all i know it was not prepared right maybe over heated and lost potency, i am not a noobie at this and pist cant get check for authenticity or independent lab results. First time using them so really unsure about products being that they have a new operation going on now.
> i emailed them too! replied not updating data base until finish upgrading the labels and caps so what your going to send me your old possibly gear that cant be verified and no lab results? could be way underdosed etc. It is the blue label until your new products come in. Seriously i was under the impression i could at least check for authenticity and independent lab results. like i said cant feel shit from test suspension, been using gp eq and its good to go but was going to transition to Regenerxxl eq but the shit is amber color like tren, with no way to check potency or what it contains etc. Any feedback or expieriences with all thi would be appreciatted.



Hey was wondering about the caps on your equiplex batch trov228. Mine has yellow metal lining with clear caps, which is different from the normal axio silver with white caps. I have gotten different vials from different verified suppliers on axio's website.


----------



## bfriedman87 (Nov 16, 2011)

ya my tren has a yellow cap ill post batch number when I get home. Not sure how to review it on week 6 no sides. I emailed regenerxxl he said they have't updated batch numbers in a year btw.


----------



## 9mm (Nov 17, 2011)

*Axio ~ Regenerxxl Orals*

Guys anybody got any experience with their oral's T-bol or D-bol hearing bad reviews about being underdosed? All welcome thanks guys


----------



## fit4life (Nov 17, 2011)

twinning said:


> Hey was wondering about the caps on your equiplex batch trov228. Mine has yellow metal lining with clear caps, which is different from the normal axio silver with white caps. I have gotten different vials from different verified suppliers on axio's website.


mine looks like the ones posted on Axios website white caps blue label, not sure why u have yellow cap. In an email they mentioned something about changing label design maybe yours is hot off press, my shit came from Regener. Anyhow does your eq have yellowish tint? Been runninng Gp eq and this shit is great at week 7 gonna have to transition over to Axios equiplex soon i hope its just as good. Sorry took me so long to respond hope you found out what u needed. Pissed cant check batch number to verify independent lab results never did this new axio gear and that was a selling point for me.


----------



## twinning (Nov 17, 2011)

I havent seen many people talk about the yellow cap. I have a vial that looks like all the other ones that people post. But the new vials are supposed to look like this according to axio's own website.
http://www.axiolabs.com/en/product-authenticity/What_to_Look_for/Injectables/

I got mine from regener also. Came about a week and a half ago. I haven't started dosing yet cuz i don't know if it's legit or not. Barely anyone has seen these new caps. Plus there has been a lot of talk about regener going down hill on eroids source review forums. Don't think I'm going to buy again from regener. I attached pics of what my eq looks like. The caps aren't even on straight. but yes the liquid is more amber than i remember it being.


----------



## fit4life (Nov 18, 2011)

i know how you feel i wont be using them again either. use search forum option and input equiplex 200 then enter. i have pics posted of the equiplex with same batch # of yours but with different caps color, ultimately i am sure all is good just that they r in new hands and changing bottles designs make you/me feel unsure plus not knowing the ptency of product as promised at this point i am just gonna use it find out for myself.


----------



## BigBird (Nov 18, 2011)

twinning said:


> I havent seen many people talk about the yellow cap. I have a vial that looks like all the other ones that people post. But the new vials are supposed to look like this according to axio's own website.
> http://www.axiolabs.com/en/product-authenticity/What_to_Look_for/Injectables/
> 
> I got mine from regener also. Came about a week and a half ago. I haven't started dosing yet cuz i don't know if it's legit or not. Barely anyone has seen these new caps. Plus there has been a lot of talk about regener going down hill on eroids source review forums. Don't think I'm going to buy again from regener. I attached pics of what my eq looks like. The caps aren't even on straight. but yes the liquid is more amber than i remember it being.


 
My Axio Tren Ace was in similar caps and vials and I bought them back in the Spring/early Summer.  The caps are sealed in the middle so they are a bit wobbly (not exactly straight) but this is more due to the design than to a deficiency in the assembly/production.  For what it's worth, The Axio Tren I got from Regen was 100% legit.  Full battle rattle Tren baby!!!


----------



## twinning (Nov 18, 2011)

ha big bird gives me a little faith. that exactly describes how the caps are sealed... it is so janky looking...

it just doesnt make sense that a company would switch vials in between batches... especially if big bird got some tren-a in spring/summer. that means that all their vials would be yellow topped starting then. And the fact that the same batch has different colored oils is troubling also. it makes me think that the batch numbers mean nothing. BTW the batch numbers rub right off the bottle... they arent printed onto stickers like they show on axio's website. Definitely not going to regener again.

Test freak keep me updated on how the EQ works. I'll be starting Jan. 1 for the new year so I guess I will find out how its working for me in mid feb?


----------



## 9mm (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey guy's the regenerxxl forum seem's to have been removed also?

Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 19, 2011)

stuff g2g nonetheless, i had silver silver cap that had number printed on bottle and it wasnt veryified either but its good bro well mine was test e so test is good lol


----------



## markeemark85 (Nov 19, 2011)

9mm said:


> Hey guy's the regenerxxl forum seem's to have been removed also?
> 
> Wonder what's up with that?




There's A thread made on this site in body building gossip on the whole Regener fiasco and why there no longer on this site..

Seems they can't pay there bill's ,moving warehouses,Constantly out of stock..Recently Been having major seizure problems..

  I would Stay Far away..


----------



## DirtbagInc (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone know a supplier that has any of the hybrids in stock like sus450??


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 30, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> There's A thread made on this site in body building gossip on the whole Regener fiasco and why there no longer on this site..
> 
> Seems they can't pay there bill's ,moving warehouses,Constantly out of stock..Recently Been having major seizure problems..
> 
> I would Stay Far away..



I agree, on top of that.

I would avoid that company at all costs. They owe many people orders and  say they are going to send and don't. Been busted a least 3 times, I  wouldn't bother. Find a better source, you don't have to look far. 		

They owe me $600, scammers. Doublewide can shove a stick up his ass for lying to me a least 6-7 times in PMs assuring me my order was shipped.


----------



## Beefcakester (Nov 30, 2011)

I used them over a year ago and would never do it again. Shipping time was good but the customer service sucked. My testaplex e was only filed to 8.5 ml and when i complained they told me i must not have loaded correctly. Skeezers...

oh and btw...the t-bol i used seemed to have no effect at all


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 30, 2011)

Beefcakester said:


> oh and btw...the t-bol i used seemed to have no effect at all



Interesting, same here. at 40-60mg I didn't feel anything. Also I got some vials that crashed after a few months. It was still good just had to heat it each time and it hurt like crap post injection. It wasn't long ago they were a good company, they've gone downhill very quickly.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 30, 2011)

anyone try the dbol? I have some on the way.


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> anyone try the dbol? I have some on the way.


LOL !  Good luck with that..


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 1, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> LOL !  Good luck with that..



Why do you say that?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

I have some on the way from a friend. So if you were referring to never getting my goods, that won't be the case.


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 1, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> anyone try the dbol? I have some on the way.


 
i have a buddy that is currently running  axios sus450,tren ace, and dbol and he has nothing but good things to say about it


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 1, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I have some on the way from a friend. So if you were referring to never getting my goods, that won't be the case.




Good..Just hope it's gtg for ya..


----------



## Grozny (Dec 2, 2011)

twinning said:


> Don't think I'm going to buy again from regener. I attached pics of what my eq looks like. The caps aren't even on straight. but yes the liquid is more amber than i remember it being.



as u can read on their official website its a Good Manufacturing Practices bro a new GMP standard "hand crimping". they used to have this same type of problem before its nothing new.


----------



## fit4life (Dec 3, 2011)

twinning said:


> ha big bird gives me a little faith. that exactly describes how the caps are sealed... it is so janky looking...
> 
> it just doesnt make sense that a company would switch vials in between batches... especially if big bird got some tren-a in spring/summer. that means that all their vials would be yellow topped starting then. And the fact that the same batch has different colored oils is troubling also. it makes me think that the batch numbers mean nothing. BTW the batch numbers rub right off the bottle... they arent printed onto stickers like they show on axio's website. Definitely not going to regener again.
> 
> Test freak keep me updated on how the EQ works. I'll be starting Jan. 1 for the new year so I guess I will find out how its working for me in mid feb?


Twinning exhausted my GP Eq after 8wks gonna transition into Axio Labs EQ today and run it @ 1000mgs wkly for 12 more wks. Still hasn't been verified but all looks good so i will keep u posted on quality, potency of Axios Eq.


----------



## twinning (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks. I am going to start cycling soon so keep me updated. Regener is a mess


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 4, 2011)

Buyer Beware bro's!


----------



## 9mm (Dec 4, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Interesting, same here. at 40-60mg I didn't feel anything. Also I got some vials that crashed after a few months. It was still good just had to heat it each time and it hurt like crap post injection. It wasn't long ago they were a good company, they've gone downhill very quickly.




Have been reading of a guy on a different forum having luck with 50 mg's on turanaplex only. Tbol is slow acting compound I believe.


----------



## 9mm (Dec 4, 2011)

markeemark85 said:


> Buyer Beware bro's!



Agreed,


----------



## Runner22 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a big fan of axio products, but the test p sometimes left me crippled for days. I put up with the pain cuz the results we're so good. Then again, any prop does the same thing to me (massive pain), that's why I had to switch to enathate and increase my AI dose.


----------



## fit4life (Dec 8, 2011)

testfreak said:


> Twinning exhausted my GP Eq after 8wks gonna transition into Axio Labs EQ today and run it @ 1000mgs wkly for 12 more wks. Still hasn't been verified but all looks good so i will keep u posted on quality, potency of Axios Eq.


update- So far I 'am feeling all the benefits of EQ, smooth and definitely has a kick to it. This Axio Lab equipoise is g2g bro. 

Testfreak


----------



## twinning (Jan 3, 2012)

update- first pin today with some axio eq plus axio test c. got some bad pip. got virgin muscles tho...


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

first couple injections in a virgin muscle are always a little sore, I like long estered test though never hurts no matter how much you pin


----------



## twinning (Jan 3, 2012)

just happy that i didnt bleed everywhere and that the injection site isn't red/infected. all good news for a 1st time pin.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I hear it's underdosed........A LOT.


----------



## fsoe (Jan 4, 2012)

*Two*

years ago is the last I used it and it was g2g ... cant speak for recently 

I used ... EQ, tbol, halo, tren a, sustaplex, pfp250, cut mix, primo, viagra, cialis, and it was all good stuff ...


----------



## twinning (Jan 4, 2012)

PIP is pretty much gone. as for underdosed, i won't know for a while since eq takes a while to kick in. does test c take a while to kick in also?


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a few axio testaplex e250 vials and using it for TRT...this shit hurts and bad even after 3 days of injection...but the dosage feel on point...

For my second shot of testaplex I cut it with .5ml of filtered gso and it helped some but still had injection pain and PIP...I think the shit has too much BA in it

I am switching to either DP test or my own homebrew test since I don't want to or have to deal with the injection pain and the PIP at this point..


----------



## hellrebel (Apr 8, 2012)

yes sir same here sust 325 by axio and test hurt like fuck for couple days after injection.other than that gains and strength as expected o yes felt little better when cut with deca in my case





bulldogz said:


> I have a few axio testaplex e250 vials and using it for TRT...this shit hurts and bad even after 3 days of injection...but the dosage feel on point...
> 
> For my second shot of testaplex I cut it with .5ml of filtered gso and it helped some but still had injection pain and PIP...I think the shit has too much BA in it
> 
> I am switching to either DP test or my own homebrew test since I don't want to or have to deal with the injection pain and the PIP at this point..


----------



## roidrageman (Dec 2, 2015)

axio labs was legit not sure if it is still legit .wish I could fing new legit site


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 4, 2015)

I thouggt axio got shut down n busted like 5 years ago. I used to use them i think the site was gear-depot and another site. But i havent seen gear made by them in a long time. I wouldent trust anything unless some whos trusted and not known for shilling has ran it.


----------



## Mindgame516 (Dec 4, 2015)

I just realized this post started in 2011


----------

